# Living in the 1920's



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2017)

Around 30 years before my time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2017)

The 20's were pretty amazing times.  

My grandparents went from growing up without electricity, indoor plumbing, central heat, telephones, automobiles, airplane travel, radio and on and on and on!!! Imagine the amount of learning and great changes that they experienced in their lives.

I have always been interested in the Great Depression and how many people lived in the days before all of the government assistance programs that we have today.  The Depression wasn't a great hardship for my family the way it was for many others.  My father's mother owned and operated a farm, his father was a rural mailman.  My mother's father was a city fireman and her mother was a homemaker until WWII when she became a machinist.  

I guess every generation has it's changes and challenges but the 20's and 30's are particularly interesting to me.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 21, 2017)

Just watched a documentary on prohibition and the roaring 20's.   :encouragement:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> The 20's were pretty amazing times.
> 
> My grandparents went from growing up without electricity, indoor plumbing, central heat, telephones, automobiles, airplane travel, radio and on and on and on!!! Imagine the amount of learning and great changes that they experienced in their lives.



As we look wistfully back, Bea, they were hopefully (and humorously)  looking forward.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 21, 2017)

*A slight bit off topic, but when my uncle was in WW II, he brought home an Italian war bride who lived in a poorer area of her town.  When my uncle told her of his home, she was convinced his family was wealthy beyond belief because his parents lived in a wood-frame home, and his father ran his own store in a BRICK building.  From my understanding she was surprised that for many people here, wooden homes were a standard.*


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2017)

[h=3]35 Interesting Vintage Photos of Life in the U.S. in the 1910s and 1920s[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




San Francisco circa 1923. Buick touring car at Victor's Dog.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 30, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> *35 Interesting Vintage Photos of Life in the U.S. in the 1910s and 1920s*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Meanderer, I enjoyed those.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 2, 2017)

My thoughts on life before gov't assistance is that more people actually took care of themselves and each other.  But, there was a lot of sickness and I imagine a lot more people died.  I have a CD made by the owner of the textile company that my family worked for in NJ during that time that tells their story.  They kept the mill running a full capacity (there were rolls of fabric EVERYWHERE!) and paid anyone who would work - even half a day - appropriate wages.  My grandmother cooked for them at lunch time.  You wouldn't see a company do that today!!  

These government programs are really necessary for SOME people but I have also seen people take advantage.  We cannot keep giving it away and perhaps just need to be more vigilant (which also requires time and money).  My SIL sits home and plays video games because the government pays her to stay home.  Really??  I know she is capable - just doesn't want to work.  I also have a friend that cannot work and had to wait 3 years without income in GA, for Soc. Sec. disability insurance.  Either way - life isn't always fair.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2017)

"An educational silent film following the Roberts family through a normal day in 1928".


"NOTE: This was made by a group of 14-year-olds in a couple afternoons for a school project. This film was made to be entertaining, and the group was well aware of its imperfections involving costumes and the set when they made it. Please try to enjoy it for what it is and refrain from criticizing its inaccuracy to the era, in the best interests of the kids who made it. Thank you".


----------

